# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Σύγκρουση MT Formosaproduct Brick με το ΜV Ostende Max στο Malacca Strait

## Leo

Η *είδηση* όχι ευχάριστη δυστυχώς. Πηγή *Llloyds list*

*Nine missing in Malacca Strait collision*



Marcus Hand, Singapore - Wednesday 19 August 2009
 
NINE seafarers are missing after a Taiwanese-owned tanker caught fire on Tuesday night after colliding with a Greek-owned bulk carrier in the Malacca Strait. 

The 2005-built, 70,426 dwt product tanker Formosaproduct Brick, collided with the 1998-built, 73,207 dwt panamax bulker Ostende Max at 2130 hrs, local time, on August 18, 20 miles off Port Dickson, Malaysia. 

Port Dickson police chief Mazlan Othman told reporters on Wednesday 16 crew members of the tanker were rescued while the search continued at first light for nine missing seafarers. 

"A passing container ship assisted in rescuing the crew members," he said. 

Some of the seafarers were able to escape in liferafts while others jumped overboard to escape the flames. 

The 16 rescued crew members were said to have suffered minor injuries and were taken to a hospital in Port Dickson. 

Malaysian newswire Bernama quoted the tankerʼs captain, Jiang Han Cheng, as saying the vessel was heading to Singapore en route to South Korea when it collided with the British-registered bulk carrier. 

The crew of the bulk carrier, which suffered minor damage, are reported to be safe.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτά είναι τα άσχημα !Έτσι και πριν 17 χρόνια (πέρασαν τόσα ) στις 23 Αυγουστου 92 στην ίδια περιοχή είχε συγκρουστεί και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Royal Pacific  .

----------


## Rocinante

> Αυτά είναι τα άσχημα !Έτσι και πριν 17 χρόνια (πέρασαν τόσα ) στις 23 Αυγουστου 92 στην ίδια περιοχή είχε συγκρουστεί και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Royal Pacific .


Μαστροκωστα ορισμενες φορες υπαρχουν κατι συμπτωσεις που σε αφηνουν αφωνο. Πριν 10 λεπτα βρηκα AYTO !!!!!!!!!
Συγνωμη που βγηκα εκτος θεματος αλλα ειναι απιστευτη συμπτωση !!!

----------


## Leo

Λίγα περισσότερα νέα με ονόματα πλοίων απο το *Fairply*

Nine crew missing after collision 
Formosaproduct Brick, a 70,000dwt tanker

MALAYSIA is racing against time today to save nine seafarers who are either trapped in a burning tanker or adrift in the sea. 
MALAYSIA is racing against time today to save nine seafarers who are either trapped in a burning tanker or adrift in the sea. 

Their vessel, Formosaproduct Brick, “continues to burn,” confirmed Captain Yusof, command and intelligence chief of the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency. 

Formosaproduct Brick – a 70,426dwt, Liberia-flagged product tanker – caught fire after a collision with a bulker off Port Dickson, Malaysia, in the Malacca Strait. 

“Our focus now is on search and rescue operations, as we suspect they [the nine crewmen] could still be on board, or to have jumped into the sea,” the admiral said. 

Damage to the environment was minimal, he stressed, describing spillage from Formosaproduct as “not major”. The tanker had a crew of 23 Chinese and two Taiwanese. It was carrying 58,000 tonnes of naptha when it collided with the Isle of Man-flagged, 73,200dwt bulker Ostende Max. 

No damage was reported to the bulk carrier.

----------


## Leo

και περισσότερα νέα από το πρώτο δημοσίευμα:




*Salvors board burning tanker in Malacca Strait, nine still missing*



Marcus Hand, Singapore - Wednesday 19 August 2009

MALAYSIAN officials say salvors have managed to board a burning Formasa Plastics product tanker in the Malacca Strait, but nine seafarers remain missing. 

The 2005-built, 70,426 dwt product tanker _Formosaproduct Brick_ caught fire after it collided with the 1998-built, 73,207 dwt panamax bulker _Ostende Max_ at 2130 hrs on August 18, in the Malacca Strait, 20 miles off Port Dickson. 

Sixteen crew were able escape to as a series of explosions rocked the tanker, carrying a 58,000 tonne cargo of naptha, but nine others remain missing. 

Malaysia Marine Department director general Ahmad Bin Othman told Lloyd’s List two salvage tugs were attending to the fire and salvage crews had managed to board the vessel and were trying to bring the blaze under control. 

Capt Ahmad said the only one tank on the vessel had caught fire. 

Salvors Mammoet are on the scene and involved in firefighting operations. 

Capt Ahmad was however unable to say how long it would take to put out the blaze. 

The Malaysian authorities said there was no major pollution and the burning vessel was not a threat to shipping traffic in one of the world’s busiest waterways. 

“There is no major pollution at the moment,” Capt Ahmad said. 

He explained the affected cargo had burned off and evaporated in the explosions and fire onboard the tanker. An industry source agreed as a highly volatile cargo naptha would largely evaporate in such incident. 

Capt Ahmad said the tanker was outside of the Malacca Strait traffic separation scheme and as salvage crews had been able to board the vessel he believed it was under control. 

The product tanker was stable enough to allow it to be towed back into towards the coast he said. 

Industry executives though raised concerns that with a volatile cargo like naptha the fire could spread to other tanks causing the vessel to sink in the Malacca Strait. A salvor said it would be extremely difficult and dangerous to extinguish the fire 

“The burning hull of the vessel drifting in a key waterway could cause a major hazard to shipping. If the vessel sinks at a critical point in the traffic separation scheme it could block southbound traffic in one of the world’s busiest waterways,” said Nippon Maritime Centre marine manager Mathew Mathai. 

The _Formosaproduct Brick_ was chartered by Cargill at the time of the accident and carrying a 58,000 tonne cargo of naptha from the United Arab Emirates to South Korea. 

Cargill spokesman Bruce Blakemann said the company was not able to say who the cargo belonged to as the title changed at certain point within the voyage. 

All crew onboard the bulker _Ostende Max_ were safe following the collision. 

George Sarris, general manager of the vessel’s manager, Enterprises Shipping & Trading, said: “Everybody is fine on our side and we can only hope that the same is true for the other vessel. That is our main concern at this moment.” 

The ship sustained damage to its bulbous bow and upper forepeak. Initial estimates were that it would need “at least 10-15 days” to be repaired at a shipyard in Malaysia, Mr Sarris said. 

The local authorities were taking statements from the _Ostende Max’s_ crew and “we are trying to co-operate in every possible way”, he said. 

Port Dickson police chief Mazlan Othman told reporters on today that 16 crew members of the tanker were rescued while the search continued at first light for nine missing seafarers. 

“A passing container ship assisted in rescuing the crew members,” he said. 

Some of the seafarers were able to escape in liferafts while others jumped overboard to escape the flames. 

The 16 rescued crew members were said to have suffered minor injuries and were taken to a hospital in Port Dickson.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φιλέ Λεο ,μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μας πεις δυο λογια για το φορτίο του (naptha) !

----------


## Leo

Το φορτίο naptha είναι καύσιμο αεροπλάνων, απ όσο ξέρω. Εξ ου και η αναφορά οτι η ρύπανση είναι μικρής εκτασης γιατί το φορτίο στην θάλασσα εξατμίζεται. Περισσότερα από τανκερίστες παρακαλώ.

----------


## mastrokostas

Βρηκα και αυτο που λεει αρκετα για το Naphtha !Σ' ευχαριστω !!

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: 



*Salvors battle product tanker blaze*



Wednesday 19 August 2009

NINE seafarers were missing today as salvors battled a blaze on a Formasa Plastics product tanker involved in a collision in the Malacca Strait, raising fears about safety in the busy waterway. 

Although there were unconfirmed local reports that the blaze on the 70,246 dwt product tanker Formasaproduct Brick had been extinguished, officials told LloydΆs List that rescuers were continuing to tackle the blaze. 

The 2005-built, product tanker caught fire after it collided with the 1998-built, 73,207 dwt panamax bulker _Ostende Max_ at 2130 hrs on Tuesday in the Malacca Strait, 20 miles off Port Dickson. 

Sixteen of 25 crew were able escape as a series of explosions rocked the tanker, carrying a 58,000 tonne cargo of naphtha, but nine others remain missing. 

Malaysia Marine Department director general Ahmad Bin Othman told LloydΆs List that two salvage tugs were attending to the fire and that salvage crews had managed to board the vessel and were trying to bring the blaze under control. 

Capt Ahmad said the only one tank on the vessel had caught fire. 

Salvor Mammoet was also on the scene and involved in firefighting operations. 

Capt Ahmad was, however, unable to say how long it would take to put out the blaze. 

Port Dickson police chief Mazlan Othman told reporters on yesterday that 16 crew members of the tanker were rescued, while the search continued for nine missing seafarers. 

“A passing containership assisted in rescuing the crew members,” he said. 

Some of the seafarers were able to escape in liferafts while others jumped overboard to escape the flames. 

The 16 rescued crew members were said to have suffered minor injuries and were taken to a hospital in Port Dickson, with three remaining in hospital on Wednesday evening. 

Malaysian authorities said there was no major pollution and the burning vessel was not a threat to shipping traffic in one of the worldΆs busiest waterways. 

Capt Ahmad said the affected cargo had burned off and evaporated in the explosions and fire onboard the tanker. An industry source agreed that a highly volatile cargo naphtha would largely evaporate in such incident. 

Capt Ahmad said the tanker was outside of the Malacca Strait traffic separation scheme and as salvage crews had been able to board the vessel he believed it was under control. 

The product tanker was said to be stable enough to allow it to be towed back into towards the coast, he said. 

Industry executives though raised concerns that with a volatile cargo like naphtha the fire could spread to other tanks causing the vessel to sink in the Malacca Strait. A salvor said it would be extremely difficult and dangerous to extinguish the fire. 

The casualty also highlighted concerns, especially by the Japanese, that a major accident in the Strait could block the strategic trade artery linking east and west. 

The Nippon Foundation, which has helped fund aids to navigation in the Malacca Strait for over 35 years, has repeatedly warned of the impact a major casualty in the Strait could have on shipping and trade. 

Over 90,000 vessels transit the Strait every year, including 90% of Japanese crude oil imports. 

Nippon Maritime Centre marine manager Mathew Mathai noted the number of accidents in the Strait had declined over the last decade, however great care was required in navigating the Strait. 

“The depths in the traffic lanes are generally from 20 m to 40 m, and most vessels that become a casualty have a potential to cause an obstruction,” he said. 

“A ship casualty involving a sinking at a critical point could put the entire traffic lane out of action for certain classes of ships, like very large crude carriers that need to use the deep water route.” 

The _Formosaproduct Brick_ was chartered by Cargill at the time of the accident and carrying naphtha from the United Arab Emirates to South Korea. 

Cargill spokesman Bruce Blakemann said the company was not able to say who the cargo belonged to as the title changed at certain point within the voyage. 

All crew onboard the bulker Ostende Max were safe following the collision. 

George Sarris, general manager of the vesselΆs manager, Enterprises Shipping & Trading, said: “Everybody is fine on our side and we can only hope that the same is true for the other vessel. That is our main concern at this moment.” 

The vessel has sustained damage to its bulbous bow and upper forepeak. Initial estimates were that it will need “at least 10-15 days” to be repaired at a shipyard in Malaysia, Mr Sarris said. 

The local authorities were taking statements from the Ostende MaxΆs crew and “we are trying to cooperate in every possible way”, he added. 

Steamship Mutual confirmed it is the P&I club for the _Formosaproduct Brick_, and that the salvors were working closely with the owners of the vessel. 

David Christie, head of claims for the clubΆs eastern syndicate, said: “It is difficult to comment at such an early stage in the event, but firefighters have brought the blaze under control.” 

Norwegian mutual Gard added that it is the P&I club for the Ostende Max, although the ownersΆ policy limited the club to only a minority share of its subsequent portion of any claim. Additional reporting Nigel Lowry and Jerry Frank.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το φορτηγό πλοίο «Ostende Max» του ελληνικού ομίλου Enterprises Shipping, συμφερόντων Βίκτορα Ρέστη συγκρούστηκε,χθες, με το ταϊβανέζικο τάνκερ «Formosaproduct Brick». Το ναυτικό ατύχημα συνέβη στα στενά της Μαλάκα στη Σιγκαπούρη (20 ναυτικά μίλα από το Port Dickson). Αγνοούνται εννέα ναυτικοί, μέλη πληρώματος του δεξαμενόπλοιου.
Το χωρητικότητας 70.000 τόνων και έτους ναυπήγησης 2005, «Formosaproduct Brick», μετέφερε εξαιρετικά εύφλεκτο φορτίο καυσίμων (νάφθα) στο λιμάνι της Daesan. Είχε αποπλεύσει από τα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα με προορισμό τη Νότια Κορέα.
Όπως αναφέρουν τα ξένα ΜΜΕ, το δεξαμενόπλοιο  τυλίχθηκε στις φλόγες, αμέσως μετά τη σύγκρουση.
Η ένταση της φωτιάς ήταν τόσο σφοδρή που πολλά από τα μέλη του πληρώματος του ταϊβανέζικου τάνκερ αναγκάστηκαν να πέσουν στη θάλασσα σε μια απέλπιδα προσπάθεια να σωθούν από τις φλόγες.
Το ελληνικών συμφερόντων πλοίο  είναι ηλικίας 11 ετών και χωρητικότητας 73.000 τόνων.
Όπως σημείωναν αξιωματούχοι του λιμεναρχείου του Port Dickson, παρότι τα στενά της Μαλάκα είναι από τα πλέον πολυσύχναστα στην υφήλιο, τα ατυχήματα είναι σπανιότατα.

Πηγή : http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9235

----------


## Natsios

Φωτογραφια του φλεγομενου tanker εδω και της πλώρης του bulker εδω.
Η φωτια δυστυχως ειναι πολυ κοντα στο κομοδεσιο. Ας ελπισουμε να υπαρξει ενα αισιο αποτελεσμα στις ερευνες για τον εντοπισμο των αγνωουμενων.

----------


## marios.sp

*16 rescued from burning ship*

PORT DICKSON: Nine Chinese crew members of Liberian-registered tanker _MT Formosa Product Brick_, which caught fire after a collision with a bulk carrier in the Malacca Straits on Tuesday night, are still missing.
 Search and rescue teams in helicopters, speedboats and fixed-wing aircraft failed to locate the crew despite spending hours scouring the accident site some 20 nautical miles off Kuala Lukut near here.
 Fifteen of the 25-member crew were plucked from their dinghy by a German container ship Nordspring which was in the area at the time of the accident, and handed over to Malaysian authorities.
 Five of the saved crew members, including the captain Jiang Han Cheng, were brought to the Marine Department jetty in a Maritime Malaysia Enforcement Agency (MMEA) boat at about 2.30am yesterday.
 Ten others arrived in
 a separate boat 15 minutes later followed by a sixteenth survivor who was found floating at sea by Fire and Rescue Department officers.

 
A rescue boat helping put out the fire on the Liberian-registered tanker MT Formosa Product Brick. The vessel, which was still burning at 8pm yesterday, caught fire after colliding with a bulk carrier in the Malacca Straits on Tuesday night. Nine of its crew members are still missing. 


Thirteen of them received outpatient treatment at the district hospital while the captain and two others were warded with minor injuries.
 Chinese embassy officials later made arrangements for the 13 to stay at a hotel here.
 The vessel was sailing south towards Singapore from the United Arab Emirates when the bulk carrier MV Ostende Max ploughed into the left section of its rear at about 8.50pm.
 It is understood that the MT Formosa is owned by a Taiwanese while the other vessel was Greek-owned and registered in the Isle of Man.
 The MV Ostende, which was laden with coal, was also heading for Singapore when the mishap happened.
 
Swift action: The rescued crew from MT Formosa Product Brick being given emergency treatment at the passenger jetty of the CIQ in Port Dickson before being sent to the hospital. – Bernama 

OCPD Supt Mazlan Othman said that as of 8pm yesterday, the MT Formosa was still ablaze.
 “We have managed to control the blaze but it has not been totally put out yet,ΆΆ he said, adding that 23 of the 25 member crew were Chinese nationals with the remaining two being Taiwanese.
 Supt Mazlan said he was told there were crewmen in the engine room when the incident happened. We do not know if they were trapped or overcome by smoke as the fire spread very quickly,” he said.
 He said three of the 25-member crew of the MV Ostende have also been admitted to the hospital. One suffered a broken rib while two others had minor burns.
 “Since the weather is not so good, the aerial search has been stopped. However, we are coordinating efforts and sending out search parties on boats,” he said.
 State police chief SAC I Datuk Osman Salleh said Malaysian authorities would question the captain and crew of the MV Ostende Max to determine what caused the mishap.
 “We were told that the sea conditions were rough and the skies were hazy. This may have been a contributing factor,” he said.
 MMEA director First Admiral Tan Kok Kwee said the RMAF had despatched two Bombardier aircraft to help in the rescue operations.

 
Jiang: Injured during the incident. 


Πηγη:http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp...195&sec=nation

----------

